# True Con Sordino sound has arrived: Berlin Con Sordino Strings is out now. Get all 7 Berlin Strings libraries together in one bundle



## OrchestralTools (May 14, 2022)

Berlin Con Sordino Strings is available on SINE now. 

Get BCSS and 6 other Berlin Strings libraries, including Berlin Strings SFX, as part of the Berlin Strings bundle for just €999 (total value of almost €2,800 when purchased separately!). Exclusively available on SINE. Check out the bundle page here.



Tap into a new emotional depth with the gentle, rounded sound of muted—con sordino—strings. The next chapter in our flagship Berlin Series, Con Sordino Strings is a state-of-the-art library.

While other libraries artificially simulate string dampening, Berlin Con Sordino Strings delivers the meticulously recorded tones of physically muted instruments and the distinct style and feel produced from con sordino playing.

Featuring section sizes equivalent to Berlin Strings, extensive articulation lists, 3 legato styles, and 6 mic positions all meticulously captured on the Teldex Scoring Stage–Berlin Con Sordino Strings represents a truly unique collection, one that we feel breaks new ground for the industry.
You can check out the product page here.

You can check out the Berlin Con Sordino product page right here.

Berlin Symphonic Strings owners, don’t forget to download your free update, which includes new articulation and legato updates.

Lastly, be sure to download SINE 1.0.10, which comes with new UI updates as well as M1 and VST3 support. You can do that right here.

EDIT: Adding the walkthrough video for Berlin Con Sordino Strings:


----------



## Flyo (May 14, 2022)

We can get a glimpse or
anything related before the sale for the time bundle ends?


----------



## walkaschaos (May 14, 2022)

Ah, the ol announcement of the announcement


----------



## tc9000 (May 14, 2022)

This will be an actual playable Berlin featuring:

Reichstag Strings
Tiergarten Woodwinds
Markthalle Brass
Mauerpark Percussion

This will be released on Decent Sampler and a surprise Spitfire collaboration addon will feature Westminister Corrupt Oboes and Trafalgar Clandestine Flutes...


----------



## coprhead6 (May 14, 2022)

“Capital” announcement. 

Soooo OT is going public and we’re getting quarterly earning reports now?


----------



## Scalms (May 14, 2022)

Could this finally be Berlin Choirs to round out the series?


----------



## Markastellor (May 14, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Could this finally be Berlin Choirs to round out the series?


Whooo boy! I've been dreaming of an OT Choir for a looong time. Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2022)

Quite a few of OT Libraries have great sounding choirs. You can also purchase them ala-Carte . I doubt that the term CAPITAL means or indicates it is a Choir library. Anything is possible though.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 14, 2022)

Looks like 4 strings to me. 🎻


----------



## Kony (May 14, 2022)

Berlin string quartet.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 14, 2022)

Ark 6


----------



## Scalms (May 14, 2022)

those are 4 sounds waves which equals SATB parts, once again: Berlin Choir!

Maybe a stretch, but it's really the last piece of the puzzle for the Berlin Series.

It's one library that OT doesn't have, a comprehensive choir library, sure they have MetArk1, and MetArk2, and Tallinn, etc, but they don't have one that will mesh perfectly with their Berlin Series.

Here's to dreaming anyway...


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 14, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Looks like 4 strings to me. 🎻



That means it's a banjo. A tenor banjo, to be exact.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 14, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> That means it's a banjo. A tenor banjo, to be exact.


Finally!


----------



## JDK88 (May 14, 2022)

obviously Berlin Strings 2


----------



## Reznov981 (May 14, 2022)

If it’s a Berlin choir it will obviously be called Berlin Sings.
Get it?
Because it sounds like Berlin Strings.
Ah man, it feels good to be this funny.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 14, 2022)

Scalms said:


> those are 4 sounds waves which equals SATB parts, once again: Berlin Choir!
> 
> Maybe a stretch, but it's really the last piece of the puzzle for the Berlin Series.
> 
> ...


we literally said the same thing about the 4 chairs and it turned out to be ark 5...


----------



## gtrwll (May 14, 2022)

Has to be something TIME related, since this shouldn’t be possible on a linear timeline.

Or they have come up with something for the situation when you need to have the piece ”ready yesterday”?


----------



## Getsumen (May 14, 2022)

They put a teaser for an upcoming library on their insta a bit ago which showed a cello case and the venue as a church with seats that would knock choirs out of the equation.

But perhaps that was another library? Or we'll be getting our first ever sitting choir


----------



## MilenApostolov (May 15, 2022)

Nevertheless OT is still one of my favourite companies! They fixed most of the issues I had with sine of course there is plenty to be desired but still!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 15, 2022)

Capital Solo Strings perhaps?


----------



## ModalRealist (May 15, 2022)

I think it might actually be Berlin Main upgrades. There are four products (WW, Brass, Perc, Strings), just as there are four lines, and the upgrades relate to SINE player: wave oscillations…!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 15, 2022)

ModalRealist said:


> I think it might actually be Berlin Main upgrades. There are four products (WW, Brass, Perc, Strings), just as there are four lines, and the upgrades relate to SINE player: wave oscillations…!


My wallet says pls no


----------



## constaneum (May 15, 2022)

I wonder any possibility of alarcate to be on Sale. Hmmm


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 15, 2022)

Berlin Symphonic Brass maybe


----------



## Akarin (May 15, 2022)

Fixes for the Berlin Sine series?


----------



## Loerpert (May 15, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Berlin Symphonic Brass maybe


I think JXL Brass mostly covers that part already.


----------



## samphony (May 16, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> Mauerpark Percussion


You forgot the special editions Mauerpark Playground SFX and Sunday Karaoke Choir


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 16, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Fixes for the Berlin Sine series?


A special event to announce bug fixes would be pretty fun. I think even Spitfire's marketing masterminds haven't thought of this one


----------



## romantic (May 16, 2022)

Damn, it seems I missed the Pre Announcement where this "Announcement for the Announcement" was announced, what a pity!

But definitely it will be great!


----------



## holywilly (May 16, 2022)

The banners will be out before the announcement.


----------



## manuhz (May 16, 2022)

Waiting desperately for Sine 2 and fixes for the Main series, but probably they're just lauching the entire product catalog in Sine. We'll see....


----------



## Taron (May 18, 2022)

With all the whining about how Capsule (or what it's called) in Kontakt was so much better than Sine, my assumption would be a proper Sine update to finally surpass the Kontakt legacy?! I'd say this would be the wisest announcement, worthy of a premier. 

Only a few weeks ago I finally stumbled across the freebies that come with Sine and installed it. I don't mind it whatsoever and would wish for them to put all efforts into really making this shine.


----------



## musicalMind (May 18, 2022)

Should be interesting, but I’m in, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 18, 2022)

Look if they are struggling with time/resources cleaning up messy samples in Sine, I'm happy to help out of free*. (*paid with free sample libraries)


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 19, 2022)

We're really excited to share this with you all! 

6 PM Berlin / 9 AM LA


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 19, 2022)

Those are four strings in the background, for sure.


----------



## Flyo (May 19, 2022)

Pliss give us more time 😄 for Time Bundle sale to end after knowing this brand new to.


----------



## gussunkri (May 19, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Those are four strings in the background, for sure.


Aha! So definitely bass guitar or ukulele!


----------



## Robert_G (May 19, 2022)

walkaschaos said:


> Ah, the ol announcement of the announcement


I absolutely despise this style of marketing.


----------



## RogiervG (May 19, 2022)

The long awaited Berlin 2 series, latest techniques, more mics, beter legatos, more articulations, more instruments, more dynamic layers, a new era for prestine orchestral samples. On top: a huge discount on berlin series 1 and 2 for a limited time. 
I mean there are rumors for a new berlin series since a few years...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 19, 2022)

If the developer bumps the thread, you’d think they would provide some more info or hints at least. Not the same exact image and text from the original post…


----------



## Sirocco (May 19, 2022)

I suposse someone has mentioned before but i would bet for a sucription or similar, also with potentially Sine improvements or with a new Sine enhaced "universal" player....companies doesn´t use to look back or regret for "details" how they understand them, the bussines for all are asking for big changes assuming risks, btw.

Salute!!


----------



## SZK-Max (May 19, 2022)

Deep sampling of string exchange


----------



## jbuhler (May 19, 2022)

I'm going with a quartet, designed for quartet writing rather than first chairs or dry for studio work. 

Also hope they announce something like Sine 2 and/or a schedule for regular updates.


----------



## PeterN (May 19, 2022)

Give us the full chord orchestral library, with rare chords, inversions, jazz style, seventh, diminished, bass note lower, and such. We have been waiting for you guys to do it 10 years. Its an insult to assume we only compose in major and minor.. (many do, of course, bcs they can't pull it further) In short, almost all chords recorded full orchestra setting.

Getting pretty desperate. Thanks.


----------



## Loerpert (May 19, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> The long awaited Berlin 2 series, latest techniques, more mics, beter legatos, more articulations, more instruments, more dynamic layers, a new era for prestine orchestral samples. On top: a huge discount on berlin series 1 and 2 for a limited time.
> I mean there are rumors for a new berlin series since a few years...


Doesn't seem likely to me, since they just migrated Berlin to SINE player. There would be no use for that once there's a far superior Berlin 2 series.


----------



## Vik (May 19, 2022)

Berlin Chamber Strings? 
Merging with/acquisition of another company?


----------



## jcrosby (May 19, 2022)

Considering Berlin is the capital of Germany it's something related to the Berlin series for sure. 

Strings seem pretty inevitable from the photo.


----------



## dts_marin (May 19, 2022)

Das Kapital orchestra. A revolutionary new product for the working composer. 
Seize the means of music production!


----------



## RogiervG (May 19, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Doesn't seem likely to me, since they just migrated Berlin to SINE player. There would be no use for that once there's a far superior Berlin 2 series.


berlin as a starter, berlin2 as flagship. ofcourse change in pricing is needed


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

Whatever 'Berlin : A Capital announcement' means, I'm very excited to know what this is all about on May 24th. 

Hopefully OT will also improve/add more features to SINE, and fix some of the reported issues of the Berlin Orch. Main, and their Berlin Symphonic Strings, which feels like it has been abandoned.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (May 19, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> Das Kapital orchestra. A revolutionary new product for the working composer.
> Seize the means of music production!


and wind up killing 20 million of your own base instead

Anyway, I hope it's strings. We don't have enough strings.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> Anyway, I hope it's strings. We don't have enough strings.


 I like you


----------



## Flyo (May 19, 2022)

Danm why we would know more about this lib after Time Bundle ends, I cannot reach for 2 mayors libs right now


----------



## G_Erland (May 20, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I'm going with a quartet, designed for quartet writing rather than first chairs or dry for studio work.
> 
> Also hope they announce something like Sine 2 and/or a schedule for regular updates.


A super comprehensive quartet would be very welcome! Sine 2 yes, though ive taken the view that lib spesific functionality seems to be the way, rather than «universal vib LFO».


----------



## Futchibon (May 20, 2022)

Berlin chamber strings or quartet would be amazing!


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 20, 2022)

Strings quartet would be so amazing.


----------



## PeterN (May 20, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> Strings quartet would be so amazing.


Bending strings based on image. Which is acceptable. If they have ability to bend further than Sunset Strings (which is doing a decent job). Like some real smooth deep pitch falls, similar to synth strings.

Thanks for this in advance OT. If its ordinary strings, we got enough of them.


----------



## Taron (May 20, 2022)

If you really hated this form of advertising, you'd start listing the problems you're having with Sine! That may reduce the bumping attempts from OT itself a little... 

I don't mind it. People love a good mystery and anticipation. Only trouble is that it gets used up over time and at some point it just collapses with people looking for truly relaxed developers, who focus on releasing the most powerful products, leaving the hype to the users, who love it. 

Problem there is only how to find the true gems behind this insane pile of self-hyping, ad-spamming, attention-grabbing, well funded luxury production houses... 

At least OT does some beautiful work!


----------



## Trash Panda (May 20, 2022)

@OrchestralTools please stop this insipid teaser for an upcoming tease and just post your announcement when you have something of substance to share.


----------



## G_Erland (May 20, 2022)

Ill get into it just this once, i really wonder what its like to run a relatively benign enterprise, tell people presumably interested in your product line about an announcement date, and then receive uncivil, bizzarely exaggerated hardline statements about advertising, all the while being called names and «everybody» expecting you to start subscription services, no matter how youre already set up, apparently. Its strange to see, and its difficult to not connect these posts to certain cultural afflictions, the disregard of merit being one.


----------



## Taron (May 20, 2022)

No such thing as bad advertising! Look at how people keep fueling this thread and there's plenty of appreciation. Never just count the cons!


----------



## Saxer (May 20, 2022)

Would be cool if the decide to open the Sine player to third party developers (so to speak for everyone).


----------



## chrisav (May 20, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Would be cool if the decide to open the Sine player to third party developers (so to speak for everyone).


michaelscottnogodnonoooo.gif

I guess it's true what they say that some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (May 20, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I mean the difference between OT and Spitfire doing these guessing games is Spitfire uses fake accounts/bot accounts/internal staff members to bump the thread and make ridiculous claims that force other people to correct them, thus bumping the thread.
> 
> Poor OT just posting the same image lol


Are there any icicles that _aren't_ frozen, though?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 21, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> Are there any icicles that _aren't_ frozen, though?


lol people have mentioned it before. Nice bump. I'm also bumping and it has nothing to do with OT


----------



## VanSou (May 21, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> My wallet says pls no


I know that feeling... =D


----------



## VanSou (May 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I absolutely despise this style of marketing.


OT is becoming the new Spitfire..


----------



## JDK88 (May 21, 2022)

Hold on, I'm imagining the sound.


----------



## Flyo (May 21, 2022)

OT today throw an image on for the premiere that says Berlin Technology…. What it’s all about? Cmon these approach of marketing gives me headaches, because I want to get TimeBundle but a new library will come at the next day. So this paralyzed me to go for the bundle besides this was a very long time favorite, now I will not get this in favor to know what’s next. And man $450us it’s a crazy amount of f*cking money in this land.


----------



## jbuhler (May 21, 2022)

JDK88 said:


> Hold on, I'm imagining the sound.


They’re developing the Think™ technique pioneered by Prof. Harold Hill.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 21, 2022)

Say what you will about SINE, but being able to download individual patches and mics is one of the most useful things for me.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 21, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> They’re developing the Think™ technique pioneered by Prof. Harold Hill.


Maybe it’s a sample library of the River City Boys Band.

_Oh yes, we’ve got trouble…_

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Gensaii (May 21, 2022)

Personally it doesn't bother me at all and better yet, I have something to look forward to. Worst case scenario it turns out to be something I'm not interested in. Big whoop.

Now if we're talking chamber strings, however..


----------



## Germain B (May 22, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> Personally it doesn't bother me at all and better yet, I have something to look forward to. Worst case scenario it turns out to be something I'm not interested in. Big whoop.


Same for me. I just take it as it is : Something new from OT is coming the 24th.
That's it. No speculation, and sometimes I just forget about it until the release date. (VI-C does a good job, actually, preventing me to forget.)


----------



## muziksculp (May 22, 2022)

Hopefully it’s not an e-Book


----------



## holywilly (May 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully it’s not an e-Book


It’s gonna be a deep manual of SINE player, online only.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 22, 2022)

I'll play : Partnership with ROLI, and MPE compatibility for all Berlin Series with SINE!


----------



## dts_marin (May 22, 2022)

I see waves. Maybe it's a new feature called Mic Submerge. A water filter simulation.

Turn your favorite gongs to water-gongs for an instant 70's academia vibe to spice up your compositions.

Wondering how a clarinet sounds under water? No more.

Btw water-gongs are cool. Nobody has sampled them I think.


----------



## Rudianos (May 22, 2022)

Honestly I only want them to say they are fixing their SINE ports. No more money until fixy.

Maybe a Berlin Choir though ... ?


----------



## RogiervG (May 22, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I'll play : Partnership with ROLI, and MPE compatibility for all Berlin Series with SINE!


Hmm.. no, that's of no use to me


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 22, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Hmm.. no, that's of no use to me


Same here, but that's just a guess based on the keywords. Sound, Expression, Technology.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 22, 2022)

Well i’ll tell ya straight up ….If it aint strings,brass,woodwinds,percussion, or chior (or some derivative there of) i’m absolutely NOT buying it 🤣.
So There !!!lol!!😝


----------



## constaneum (May 22, 2022)

Could it be ? JXL Strings or Berlin Symphonic Strings expansion 2?


----------



## Saxer (May 22, 2022)

I'll wait one day and see...


----------



## FireGS (May 22, 2022)

holywilly said:


> It’s gonna be a deep manual of SINE player, online only.


At least there will be downloadable chapters, and pay-per-page if youd like.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 23, 2022)

Judging by their marketing, I'm starting to think it's not a sample library


----------



## MilenApostolov (May 23, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Judging by their marketing, I'm starting to think it's not a sample library


+1 maybe there will be some small release or an update but probably more features


----------



## nolotrippen (May 23, 2022)

I pre-bought it. Don't know what it is but I've already moved it to my shopping cart. What? Time for my nap. K.


----------



## RogiervG (May 23, 2022)

I am a beta tester! in my dreams it's true.. in reality though..  

mumbles something about *N *


----------



## Getsumen (May 23, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> I see waves. Maybe it's a new feature called Mic Submerge. A water filter simulation.
> 
> Turn your favorite gongs to water-gongs for an instant 70's academia vibe to spice up your compositions.
> 
> ...


OT finally managed to reverse engineer Spitfire bottle mic technology (with the bottle still full of water)


----------



## davidson (May 23, 2022)

Ooooh, Ark 6 with a capital A.


----------



## Akarin (May 23, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Judging by their marketing, I'm starting to think it's not a sample library



Maybe it's a book. An e-book even!


----------



## GMT (May 23, 2022)

*A CAPITAL ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Evans (May 23, 2022)

They're moving operations to "the live music capital of the world" (Austin, TX) so they can take over the city with superior virtual instruments. Enough of these Austin hipsters walking up and down 6th Street with their horns and banjos and skinny jeans.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 23, 2022)

You can find the link for our very special Premiere event below.

See you all tomorrow at 6 PM Berlin / 9 AM LA.


----------



## coprhead6 (May 23, 2022)

Who is blue shirt dude?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 23, 2022)

coprhead6 said:


> Who is blue shirt dude?


The one who created the recurring revenue subscription Excel model?


----------



## galactic orange (May 23, 2022)

It’s too bad that these OT announcements always happen at butt o’clock in the morning the next morning for people who live between Berlin and L.A. It would be cool if we could change things up sometimes. Just a thought.

Anyway, I’m eager to find out what the announcement is all about …on the 25th.


----------



## Flyo (May 23, 2022)

Better be good, I’m letting go my long wish time bundle arrive on Sine today 🥹


----------



## Trash Panda (May 23, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Better be good, I’m letting go my long wish time bundle arrive on Sine today 🥹


Why? It's probably just going to be another port of an existing Berlin product to SINE.


----------



## Flyo (May 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Why? It's probably just going to be another port of an existing Berlin product to SINE.


You could think it’s about some new kind of technology applied for a new library, based on pictures they show on social media and messages. You could see pictures in a church with multiples mic sets, wood seats and a cello hard case…


----------



## Trash Panda (May 23, 2022)

Flyo said:


> You could think it’s about some new kind of technology applied for a new library, based on pictures they show on social media and messages. You could see pictures in a church with multiples mic sets, wood seats and a cello hard case…


That would require opting into this marketing hype-building nonsense. Hard pass.


----------



## Flyo (May 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> That would require opting into this marketing hype-building nonsense. Hard pass.


Let’s see what’s next in a few hours. I’m after solo strings for a long time also. I’m between SF AbbeyR2 and the upcoming CS Solo strings updated. I will take this risk and drop my long waited TimeBundle. Good luck tomorrow OT 🙏🏽 Make some nice noise and let me forget what I lost between only one day before 😅


----------



## LATABOM (May 23, 2022)

My guess is everything in the Berlin series on a subscription for €19.99 per month with 40% off for students. Also, the rest of the series ported to Sine,which gets an upgrade.


----------



## Casiquire (May 23, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> It’s too bad that these OT announcements always happen at butt o’clock in the morning the next morning for people who live between Berlin and L.A. It would be cool if we could change things up sometimes. Just a thought.
> 
> Anyway, I’m eager to find out what the announcement is all about …on the 25th.


That means it's 6pm for Berlin, 9am for LA and noon for East Coast USA (New York City). I think they're deliberately fitting the time to work for the majority of their customers. Unfortunately no time can work for everyone 😔


----------



## lettucehat (May 23, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> My guess is everything in the Berlin series on a subscription for €19.99 per month with 40% off for students. Also, the rest of the series ported to Sine,which gets an upgrade.


The first sentence is very plausible. Maybe just the Berklee one-mic version though?


----------



## Flyo (May 23, 2022)

Could be a subscription model… but they announce something new from new recordings so…


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> That would require opting into this marketing hype-building nonsense. Hard pass.


You keep complaining, but then you ironically bump the thread lol


----------



## Futchibon (May 23, 2022)

A 'Capital' announcement? They're bringing back the death penalty for those who complain about the SINE player?


----------



## Evans (May 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Unfortunately no time can work for everyone 😔


I work in software, and early in my product management career had to take over a global recurring payment service that would only poll for pending payments once per day...

... which would mean it's very easy for someone's payment to process on the "wrong day" for them. So, that was fun.

That's really all there is to the story. Moving on!


----------



## Evans (May 23, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> A 'Capital' announcement? They're bringing back the death penalty for those who complain about the SINE player?


Oh, um, my stepdaughter's birth father was overheard complaining about SINE. I swear, he talks bad about it every day.

..... that good enough?

(this got dark, I know, but you opened up the topic of murder first)


----------



## muziksculp (May 23, 2022)

'Berlin' is the main focus of the announcement. So, I wonder if they have commissioned the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, and will be releasing a new Orchestral Library based on this. Kind of like the BBCSO concept. 

Although I doubt this is what it's going to be about, it's Just a super wild guess  , I'm curious to know what they have to show us tomorrow.


----------



## coprhead6 (May 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 'Berlin' is the main focus of the announcement. So, I wonder if they have commissioned the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, and will be releasing a new Orchestral Library based on this. Kind of like the BBCSO concept.



I’m playing with one of their concert masters in July, I will pitch this idea - hehe


----------



## Reznov981 (May 23, 2022)

Flyo said:


> CS Solo strings updated


Wait, this is a thing? Where can I find out more about that?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 24, 2022)

CapiTallin Quartet/Chamber Strings.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 24, 2022)

Or like I said in the Sample Talk thread…maybe:
Henrik’s new e-book 📔 of poetry for quartet/chamber strings 🙃
(making full use of Capital letters)


----------



## emilio_n (May 24, 2022)

We will see in a couple of hours...


----------



## Chungus (May 24, 2022)

Five minutes late. I want a refund! I haven't paid for anything, but I want it anyway!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2022)

Got my wish!


----------



## Benbln (May 24, 2022)

999 € for the whole Berlin Strings Bundle. Insane. OT might have crashed my plans on going for Komplete Ultimate CE this year.


----------



## Zanshin (May 24, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Got my wish!


Mine too 

And great bundle completion pricing!!!!!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 24, 2022)

AAAAND...... SINE V1.10 is also live 

What's new?​Version: v1.1.0​*Changes in this version:*


SINEplayer 1.1.0 brings a UI refresh across most areas of SINEplayer and introduces some new legato options used by upcoming content.
UI Refresh:

SINE has a new logo, also used as the application icon.
The Articulation Options have a new layout with improved controls.
All buttons in SINEplayer have been reworked and now have a hover state.
Individual instruments are easier to differentiate in the Mixer.
The wording of the activation dialog has been made clearer.
Legsto Tweaks:

This version includes some new legato options which are used by upcoming content.


----------



## RogiervG (May 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Legsto Tweaks:
> 
> This version includes some new legato options which are used by upcoming content.


hmm and no mentioning of fixes to the libraries (e.g. the berlin sine edition) 

Also sine has now VST3 support.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @OrchestralTools please stop this insipid teaser for an upcoming tease and just post your announcement when you have something of substance to share.


Ok, I'll admit. This is one hell of an announcement. You win this time, @OrchestralTools!


----------



## RogiervG (May 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ok, I'll admit. This is one hell of an announcement. You win this time, @OrchestralTools!


hmm nah.. it's good.. but not Capital in my book, not by a long shot.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 24, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> hmm nah.. it's good.. but not Capital in my book, not by a long shot.


I would agree if it wasn't for the bundle price. 🤤


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> hmm nah.. it's good.. but not Capital in my book, not by a long shot.


You’re just being your grumpy self


----------



## JDK88 (May 24, 2022)

JDK88 said:


> obviously Berlin Strings 2


Close.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (May 24, 2022)

They've definitely got me for String SFX, but that completion price is not to be ignored...looks like I might finally be getting Symphonic Strings (those con sords are just icing on the cake at this point).


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 24, 2022)

Wow, I can complete the bundle for 269 Euros. I had resolved to skip this, but damn that bundle price.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 24, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

First of all—a huge thank you to everyone who tuned into our Premiere event today! 

Organizing the shoot at Teldex was a fairly massive undertaking involving nearly every department at OT coming together to manage a myriad of moving parts, and that’s before we even get to the product releases. 

It was also a lot of fun. A Teldex announcement is an idea we’ve been interested in for a long time, but we never felt that we had a release that fully merited the occasion until now. Check out the OP for a full breakdown of all the releases, announcements and special Berlin Strings bundle revealed during the keynote. 

Most importantly, it was a chance for us to share something exciting we’d been working on for a long time with you, our community, in real-time. We’re acutely aware that some VI-C members don’t love teasers, but we feel the announcement justified the hype. 

Our community remains the number one priority here at OT. We hope that the BSS update and both SINE updates which have come out this month go some way towards tangibly reaffirming our commitment to our flagship series and the platform it lives on. Both are ongoing, active projects and will continue to be improved going forward. 

Thanks again for tuning in, we hope you enjoy Con Sordino Strings and the bundle offer—we can’t wait to hear what you create with it.

Best,
OT


----------



## coprhead6 (May 24, 2022)

Excited to hear that new BSS Violin dynamic layer. It was the one criticism holding me back from picking up the library!

And wow those mutes were a LONG time coming haha!


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 24, 2022)

Great price on the bundle upgrade, $269 for Con Sordino & SFX! 

Unfortunately even updated, I am still suffering downloading from Sine. Downloads freeze all the time, and I have to abort them, and restart.


----------



## lettucehat (May 24, 2022)

I suppose Kontakt versions don’t count towards the bundle.. but other than that very cool. It’s really nice to OT not only continuing the porting process but really tripling down on improving their flagship line. And that includes addressing criticisms of a product that’s been complete and on sale for quite some time (BSS) in a major way - entire new layers and legato.


----------



## Jose7822 (May 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all—a huge thank you to everyone who tuned into our Premiere event today!
> 
> ...



Thank you for reaffirming that I made the right choice by switching to OT late last year. Please keep this up!!!

Also, thank you for the enticing discount you’re offering. I might actually complete the full Strings bundle given the major update to Berlin Symphonic Strings and the new Con Sordino Strings. I just need you guys to update the rest of the Berlin series and I’ll be a happy camper 🙏.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 24, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> I suppose Kontakt versions don’t count towards the bundle.. but other than that very cool. It’s really nice to OT not only continuing the porting process but really tripling down on improving their flagship line. And that includes addressing criticisms of a product that’s been complete and on sale for quite some time (BSS) in a major way - entire new layers and legato.


Hi there - if you crossgrade your Berlin Strings libraries (for free) from Kontakt, the SINE versions of your libraries will indeed count towards the bundle!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 24, 2022)

Wow….i was on a SERIOUS Sample Diet this year but this is helluva buy on the bundle (under 500 euro’s for me to upgrade) How long is the bundle sale price going ?


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 24, 2022)

Speaking of mutes, I'm looking forward to when Berlin Muted Brass comes to SINE with the sale!


----------



## lettucehat (May 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi there - if you crossgrade your Berlin Strings libraries (for free) from Kontakt, the SINE versions of your libraries will indeed count towards the bundle!


Unfortunately, I decided to buy Berlin Strings on Kontakt during the Sine sale, knowing about the 84 euro crossgrade fee, so I will have to live with that and factor it into the cost of completing the bundle. Thank you for your quick response, really appreciating OT on many levels today!

Edit: On a related note, what kind of bundle upgrade prices are people seeing?


----------



## Loerpert (May 24, 2022)

Anyone bought it and what are your first thoughts?


----------



## Rudianos (May 24, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Unfortunately, I decided to buy Berlin Strings on Kontakt during the Sine sale, knowing about the 84 euro crossgrade fee, so I will have to live with that and factor it into the cost of completing the bundle. Thank you for your quick response, really appreciating OT on many levels today!
> 
> Edit: On a related note, what kind of bundle upgrade prices are people seeing?


I own Berlin Strings and BSS on SINE and my Bundle upgrade was 498. Thats 1500 for Bundle less 500 for current Sale ... less 500 for owning those two already.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 24, 2022)

@OrchestralTools and Power-Users of SINE:

Is it possible to have more than one content-folder for SINE-Libraries?


----------



## Loerpert (May 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @OrchestralTools and Power-Users of SINE:
> 
> Is it possible to have more than one content-folder for SINE-Libraries?


Yes it is. You can put the samples on different hard drives if that is what you mean.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 24, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Yes it is. You can put the samples on different hard drives if that is what you mean.


Yep! Thx


----------



## Taron (May 24, 2022)

Ah, almost missed it. Very nice! I come to think that it's more than okay to be really proud of a production, especially when it's such a beautiful one. Even if this would pop up totally unannounced, it would be just as exciting and tempting, but it's just about great enough to justify the little extra fuss! 

Tough balance at times, because this can go south bitterly. But it didn't and I happily imagine to one day play with this myself. Somehow I yet haven't found a proper use for con sordino, which shows my lack of experience and degree of ignorance, but this video has been really inspiring already! Thanks for that and I really wish you plenty of continued success!


----------



## Casiquire (May 24, 2022)

What a great announcement. Much anticipated SINE updates, improvements of old libraries, new ports, a new bundle option with good discounts for existing owners, and a whole new library. There's something there for just about everyone, and the price of 999 is actually great for that kind of content. I don't think the package can be beat for that price. This is the direction I was really hoping OT would go! I just completed my collection for the same price as the intro offer for the Sordinos alone


----------



## Rudianos (May 24, 2022)

Very very nice. Here is some noodling on Violin I Con Sordino. Just recording into Goldwave out of the box. Forgive 114 as I flipped to Sustain. Fixed at 120 ... I'm no @Simeon !

View attachment Violin I noodling.mp3


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

Ok what are you guys owning to get such a great upgrade deal? I have all the berlin series and all the arks and it’s 639euros


----------



## Rudianos (May 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Ok what are you guys owning to get such a great upgrade deal? I have all the berlin series and all the arks and it’s 639euros


arks dont count but BS strings does. I have BS and BSS my price 498


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

Yeh I assume it’s cause I’m missing BSS


----------



## Rudianos (May 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Yeh I assume it’s cause I’m missing BSS


wow so 141 difference ... BSS is now top 3 string libraries now IMO ... 141 for you wow.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> wow so 141 difference ... BSS is now top 3 string libraries now IMO ... 141 for you wow.


Wow I didn’t realise it like that, that’s actually huge! Usually 549 euros


----------



## handz (May 24, 2022)

Sounds nice but not what I am missing in my template really.


----------



## jamwerks (May 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Very very nice. Here is some noodling on Violin I Con Sordino. Just recording into Goldwave out of the box. Forgive 114 as I flipped to Sustain. Fixed at 120 ... I'm no @Simeon !
> 
> View attachment Violin I noodling.mp3


Sounds lovely!!


----------



## Vik (May 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Ok what are you guys owning to get such a great upgrade deal? I have all the berlin series and all the arks and it’s 639euros


My price is 466,92 Euro + sales tax, and I have BS + First Chairs and Special Bows 1 and 2. I also bought the Nocturne violin, which was considered part of the Berlin Strings eco-system, didn't it?
OTOH, I never bought the Berlin Strings SFX. 


Have you activated your Berlin products for SINE yet? That may be necessary in order to get the discount (but the Nocturne violin doesn't seem to add to the discount?).


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

Vik said:


> My price is 466,92 Euro + sales tax, and I have BS + First Chairs and Special Bows 1 and 2. I also bought the Nocturne violin, which was considered part of the Berlin Strings eco-system, didn't it?
> OTOH, I never bought the Berlin Strings SFX.
> 
> 
> Have you activated your Berlin products for SINE yet? That may be necessary in order to get the discount (but the Nocturne violin doesn't seem to add to the discount?).


I don't even see nocturne violin in the store lol.
Nah, everything is activated I only have BS, BB, BW, BPerc, BOrch, Ark12345, Majestic Horn, and inspire 2 alacarte and JXL alacarte.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 24, 2022)

Uhh... 😮

I´m not a big fan of Pizzicatos - but guys - the "Pizzicato Bartok" (Cello & Bass) from Berlin Strings SFX are just WOW 🤩😎


----------



## galactic orange (May 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Uhh... 😮
> 
> I´m not a big fan of Pizzicatos - but guys - the "Pizzicato Bartok" (Cello & Bass) from Berlin Strings SFX are just WOW 🤩😎


Great to know! I think I’m just as eager to dive into the SFX as the Con Sordinos. I very nearly bought the SFX earlier this year and I’m very happy that it’s part of the new bundle. Can’t wait to download and play these.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 24, 2022)

My Fabfilter Q3 could save me 349 euros hmm, should I pull the pin or not haha


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> My Fabfilter Q3 could save me 349 euros hmm, should I pull the pin or not haha


PULL IT !


----------



## tmhuud (May 24, 2022)

I have STRINGS EXP. What is that? They keep changing the nomenclature. Is that Special Bows !?


----------



## Getsumen (May 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> I have STRINGS EXP. What is that? They keep changing the nomenclature. Is that Special Bows !?


You sure that's what it is called?
Is it not SFX?

The expansions naming has been retired for the SINE port, but even before that It was always Exp A, B,E, etc.


----------



## tmhuud (May 24, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> You sure that's what it is called?
> Is it not SFX?
> 
> The expansions naming has been retired for the SINE port, but even before that It was always Exp A, B,E, etc.


You are right sir! I have A, B and E. And for some reason only dl'ed E, SFX 1.1. Does that get a discount or do I buy all over gain as it does not even show up in my Licenses. I think anything before a certain date doesn't show up.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 24, 2022)

Is there a way to reverse the order of variations in SINE, for example the vibrato types? It seems for BSS that expressive vibrato is the slider at 0 while subtle vibrato is when the slider is full (the opposite of what you’d expect). It seems that in Con Sord strings however, these have been reversed as expected.


----------



## prodigalson (May 24, 2022)

No walkthrough video? only a couple short track breakdowns??


----------



## Getsumen (May 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> You are right sir! I have A, B and E. And for some reason only dl'ed E, SFX 1.1. Does that get a discount or do I buy all over gain as it does not even show up in my Licenses. I think anything before a certain date doesn't show up.


I'm not too familiar with the process but I believe since you purchased it a long time ago you should be eligible for a free SINE crossgrade, which would lower the bundle price.

On the site you'll click on the activate collection for SINE button. Select the library you are choosing, and then input the I believe original serial number.

You can also do this in the player. In the my licenses tab in the top right there is an Activate Collection for SINE button. It follows the same process as the site 

It should then add it to your licenses and you'll have it count towards crossgrade discounts


----------



## tmhuud (May 24, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> I'm not too familiar with the process but I believe since you purchased it a long time ago you should be eligible for a free SINE crossgrade, which would lower the bundle price.
> 
> On the site you'll click on the activate collection for SINE button. Select the library you are choosing, and then input the I believe original serial number.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly sir!


----------



## muziksculp (May 25, 2022)

Why isn't the 'Niente' feature able to smoothly taper the dynamics to silence, as it is now, there is a big jump to silence, which makes it unusable. 

Any feedback on this from other users ? or @OrchestralTools ? Can this be improved/fixed ? 

Thanks.


----------



## erc13a (May 25, 2022)

David Kudell says in his video to watch the official walkthrough... but where is it ? Would love to watch it to have more details...


----------



## reids (May 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Why isn't the 'Niente' feature able to smoothly taper the dynamics to silence, as it is now, there is a big jump to silence, which makes it unusable.
> 
> Any feedback on this from other users ? or @OrchestralTools ? Can this be improved/fixed ?
> 
> Thanks.


Oh is that so? Can we hear an example?


----------



## Robin (May 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Why isn't the 'Niente' feature able to smoothly taper the dynamics to silence, as it is now, there is a big jump to silence, which makes it unusable.
> 
> Any feedback on this from other users ? or @OrchestralTools ? Can this be improved/fixed ?
> 
> Thanks.


CC11 does the trick.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 25, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> No walkthrough video? only a couple short track breakdowns??



The official walkthrough for BCSS & an updated walkthrough of SFX will be available in the very near future!


----------



## Scalms (May 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Why isn't the 'Niente' feature able to smoothly taper the dynamics to silence, as it is now, there is a big jump to silence, which makes it unusable.
> 
> Any feedback on this from other users ? or @OrchestralTools ? Can this be improved/fixed ?
> 
> Thanks.


And going to silence sounds artificial, it should rather go to the noise floor, this would make more sense


----------



## prodigalson (May 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> The official walkthrough for BCSS & an updated walkthrough of SFX will be available in the very near future!


Thanks. Before the prices increase or after?


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 25, 2022)

@David Kudell Nice track


----------



## G_Erland (May 25, 2022)

Everybody get off the symphonic strings update, please - it says 1600 hours for violins 1 and for violins 2 - only those of us in the 40s can still make it!


----------



## Evans (May 25, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Everybody get off the symphonic strings update, please - it says 1600 hours for violins 1 and for violins 2 - only those of us in the 40s can still make it!


Why would it be fast for some and so slow for others? I got the BSS update, BCSS, BSFX, and BSFC downloaded within a couple of hours. Yet my download of the TIME products earlier this month took me almost an entire week. 

Sometimes SINE just decides it doesn't like the look of you. I put on a button-down shirt and combed my hair for this one.


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

Evans said:


> Why would it be fast for some and so slow for others? I got the BSS update, BCSS, BSFX, and BSFC downloaded within a couple of hours. Yet my download of the TIME products earlier this month took me almost an entire week.
> 
> Sometimes SINE just decides it doesn't like the look of you. I put on a button-down shirt and combed my hair for this one.


For me, yesterday afternoon in the states - BSS Update, BCSS, and BSFX, downloaded so fast I felt ripped off that I paid so much for such tiny libraries!

I started the download (all mics), went to feed the dog, came back and it was done. I thought it messed up or errored out at first haha.


----------



## Jose7822 (May 25, 2022)

I think I’m going to wait until the craze settles a bit. Hopefully we’ll get the walkthrough videos before the sales runs out.


----------



## G_Erland (May 25, 2022)

Evans said:


> Why would it be fast for some and so slow for others? I got the BSS update, BCSS, BSFX, and BSFC downloaded within a couple of hours. Yet my download of the TIME products earlier this month took me almost an entire week.
> 
> Sometimes SINE just decides it doesn't like the look of you. I put on a button-down shirt and combed my hair for this one.


Haha, its very likely its on my end then.


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Haha, its very likely its on my end then.


Do you have a VPN service? Try a few locations around the world and see if it gives you a different CDN server maybe?


----------



## G_Erland (May 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Do you have a VPN service? Try a few locations around the world and see if it gives you a different CDN server maybe?


Pro tip!


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Pro tip!


Maybe lol, but worth a try anyway!


----------



## alexlamy (May 25, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I think I’m going to wait until the craze settles a bit. Hopefully we’ll get the walkthrough videos before the sales runs out.


Out of interest, do you find there’s enough or not enough info between the two track walkthrough videos?

Of course a comprehensive patch walkthrough will help a lot of people make a decision about the library, but in this case I’m just curious as we have two use-case videos instead of one, and myself and David cover different areas of the library. It’s also a nice opportunity to ask what people think of those videos and if there’s anything people would like to see in then in the future?


----------



## Loerpert (May 25, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> Out of interest, do you find there’s enough or not enough info between the two track walkthrough videos?
> 
> Of course a comprehensive patch walkthrough will help a lot of people make a decision about the library, but in this case I’m just curious as we have two use-case videos instead of one, and myself and David cover different areas of the library. It’s also a nice opportunity to ask what people think of those videos and if there’s anything people would like to see in then in the future?


In my opinion, seeing / hearing people noodling extensively with the patches gives a better indication on how the library performs than when a completely polished track is presented.


----------



## Rudianos (May 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> In my opinion, seeing / hearing people noodling extensively with the patches gives a better indication on how the library performs than when a completely polished track is presented.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Jose7822 (May 25, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> Out of interest, do you find there’s enough or not enough info between the two track walkthrough videos?
> 
> Of course a comprehensive patch walkthrough will help a lot of people make a decision about the library, but in this case I’m just curious as we have two use-case videos instead of one, and myself and David cover different areas of the library. It’s also a nice opportunity to ask what people think of those videos and if there’s anything people would like to see in then in the future?



What has been said, plus the SFX library for example doesn’t really have a patch walkthrough video. I had to search for an old Kontakt video in order to get an idea of what this library contains. Even then, the SINE version will surely be different, so I would like to know in what way that is (at least that’s how it was with the Berlin series when they got ported to SINE).

In short, I prefer to see a comprehensive patch walkthrough video with examples clips (or even noodling) of how they sound.


----------



## prodigalson (May 25, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> Out of interest, do you find there’s enough or not enough info between the two track walkthrough videos?
> 
> Of course a comprehensive patch walkthrough will help a lot of people make a decision about the library, but in this case I’m just curious as we have two use-case videos instead of one, and myself and David cover different areas of the library. It’s also a nice opportunity to ask what people think of those videos and if there’s anything people would like to see in then in the future?


I'll be honest (and this isn't referring to your video) I usually avoid track breakdown videos because I'm not always interested in having to sit through extended passages of someone's music that I may not be interested in listening to to learn about whats in a library. Often track breakdowns for libraries are tracks that are wanna be Marvel trailer tracks or hans zimmer rip-offs and its very hard to get a sense of the actual library in the mix. But I just went back to watch your breakdown again more thoroughly and I didn't realize how much you actually dive into the library and discuss your choices. The piece is also very nice too so this one wasn't a chore! 

But we also need to see the totality of what's in the library completely and hear a bit of what each articulation sounds like to make an informed decision about whether it's worth the money and not have to sit through extended passages of music to figure it out.


----------



## alexlamy (May 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> In my opinion, seeing / hearing people noodling extensively with the patches gives a better indication on how the library performs than when a completely polished track is presented.


Interesting! Personally I’m not often a fan of that sort of thing, maybe I’m a bit too impatient, but it’s good to know 👍🏻


----------



## alexlamy (May 25, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> I'll be honest (and this isn't referring to your video) I usually avoid track breakdown videos because I'm not always interested in having to sit through extended passages of someone's music that I may not be interested in listening to to learn about whats in a library. Often track breakdowns for libraries are tracks that are wanna be Marvel trailer tracks or hans zimmer rip-offs and its very hard to get a sense of the actual library in the mix. But I just went back to watch your breakdown again more thoroughly and I didn't realize how much you actually dive into the library and discuss your choices. The piece is also very nice too so this one wasn't a chore!
> 
> But we also need to see the totality of what's in the library completely and hear a bit of what each articulation sounds like to make an informed decision about whether it's worth the money and not have to sit through extended passages of music to figure it out.


Thanks, this is really useful info.
I also agree with you too, there is a tendency for the music in these videos to be something you’re not interested in, or a style you don’t want to write etc. 
I’m wondering if there’s a way to do something that can do both, and explore more patches, maybe playing more live, while keeping it all snappy, and also presenting it musically, which is just something I really like to do and know registers better for me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> In my opinion, seeing / hearing people noodling extensively with the patches gives a better indication on how the library performs than when a completely polished track is presented.


Good point. I must admit (and no offence to the composers) that I'm underwhelmed with the current videos/breakdowns. I look forward to the usual OT walkthroughs, which are quite thorough.


----------



## BenBotkin (May 25, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I think I’m going to wait until the craze settles a bit. Hopefully we’ll get the walkthrough videos before the sales runs out.


What? You mean you're going to be patient and level-headed about this? Are you even a composer?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 25, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> What? You mean you're going to be patient and level-headed about this? Are you even a composer?


We must burn the heretic!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 25, 2022)

@OrchestralTools and all:

Got a really weird behavior after downloading Ark 1+3 to Sine plus some extra Mic-Positions for other SINE-Libraries to different SSD-Locations (SINE V1.10). After that I can not play/hear loaded instruments and the midi-keyboard is also ignored. Using mouse to trigger notes an the virtual keyboard also does nothing. Seems to be an error with RAM - because it seems to loads the articulations but then the used RAM stays at "0" 🤔 Happens to all my SINE-Libraries 😔 🤷‍♂️ Kontakt and other sample-player works fine. Already installed SINE and scanned of folder again - the problem stays. Any ideas?

[EDIT] Interesting - only happens in Standalone-Mode. In Cubase the VST3 Version of Sine works perfectly.


----------



## Jose7822 (May 25, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> What? You mean you're going to be patient and level-headed about this? Are you even a composer?





Trash Panda said:


> We must burn the heretic!



Believe me, I’m hanging by a thread here lol.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Believe me, I’m hanging by a thread here lol.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 25, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Believe me, I’m hanging by a thread here lol.


I'm trying to avoid tripping and falling into the complete the Berlin Collection pit myself, so I can sympathize.


----------



## artomatic (May 25, 2022)

Purchased BCSS but still unable to download due to "My Licenses" not opening up. Any alternative download site(s)?


----------



## Jose7822 (May 25, 2022)

It’s not a walkthrough video, but it does show a slice of what each String library sounds like in isolation.


----------



## matthieuL (May 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Do you have a VPN service? Try a few locations around the world and see if it gives you a different CDN server maybe?


Tried this, but I still have near infinite download times. I only got Violins I of BSS update since its release, and I was at the half of Violins II when it froze and had to relaunch SINE (which restarted the download from the beginning).
A frustrating thing is that I can't abort downloads in the queue : clicking the cross of an item does nothing. I did the mistake to add many things in the queue (SFX update, Con sordino) so my SINE is stuck until it downloads all, maybe few weeks at the current speed...


----------



## Zanshin (May 26, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> Tried this, but I still have near infinite download times. I only got Violins I of BSS update since its release, and I was at the half of Violins II when it froze and had to relaunch SINE (which restarted the download from the beginning).
> A frustrating thing is that I can't abort downloads in the queue : clicking the cross of an item does nothing. I did the mistake to add many things in the queue (SFX update, Con sordino) so my SINE is stuck until it downloads all, maybe few weeks at the current speed...


Dang that sucks. I'd force quit the app if it were me. Add one thing at a time until it's done, try some different times of the day... :(


----------



## matthieuL (May 26, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Dang that sucks. I'd force quit the app if it were me. Add one thing at a time until it's done, try some different times of the day... :(


Thanks, but quitting the app and relaunching it, the download queue is still there as a malediction


----------



## Zanshin (May 26, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> Thanks, but quitting the app and relaunching it, the download queue is still there as a malediction


Have you emailed support? There has to be a file you can delete that'll empty that queue.


----------



## Casiquire (May 26, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> Thanks, but quitting the app and relaunching it, the download queue is still there as a malediction


You can cancel the downloads with the X on the right


----------



## matthieuL (May 26, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Have you emailed support? There has to be a file you can delete that'll empty that queue.


I just did.



Casiquire said:


> You can cancel the downloads with the X on the right


Like I said, this doesn't work, nothing happens when I click the X.


----------



## holywilly (May 26, 2022)

I left my computer on overnight to download Berlin Symphonic, Com Sordino and FX strings and it’s all done in the morning. My download speed was so slow that even I have the fastest internet available.


----------



## Germain B (May 26, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> Like I said, this doesn't work, nothing happens when I click the X.


What if you re-open Sine offline and try to delete those downloads ?
I had some issue like you mention but it got resolved somehow...


----------



## Rudianos (May 26, 2022)

Sometimes by downloads would look hopeless or even stall. Time to completion would jump through the roof, and disappear... Well then I would come back in an hour and not only that patch but the whole library is finished. For what it worth...


----------



## Gensaii (May 26, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> I just did.
> 
> 
> Like I said, this doesn't work, nothing happens when I click the X.


The X button has always been iffy to me. I always only manage to cancel 1-2 downloads max from a long list before having to re-launch SINE again. I'm not entirely sure if it helps to go into the "Download" folder and delete the files inside while SINE isn't on. Best of luck.


----------



## Evans (May 27, 2022)

SFX walkthrough is up


----------



## Jose7822 (May 27, 2022)

Wow! The SFX library is so good. I’m sold!!


----------



## Chungus (May 28, 2022)

Evans said:


> SFX walkthrough is up



I must say, I feel it's a real shame that the playable glissando aren't included. I guess the Kontakt version of BS is gonna remain on my drive, because I really like that articulation.


----------



## Rudianos (May 28, 2022)

Chungus said:


> I must say, I feel it's a real shame that the playable glissando aren't included. I guess the Kontakt version of BS is gonna remain on my drive, because I really like that articulation.


Send them a message and then theyll add it, hopefully


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 29, 2022)

I wonder when sordino walkthrough will be up before I hit the buy button


----------



## Jose7822 (May 30, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I wonder when sordino walkthrough will be up before I hit the buy button


----------



## Evans (May 30, 2022)

As a reminder, the intro price ends June 7. Since the time is always squishy, just assume the 6th.


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 30, 2022)

Big thanks to @Jose7822 for posting the Con Sordino Strings walkthrough here.

We were just about to post it, but you beat us to it!


----------



## Jose7822 (May 30, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Big thanks to @Jose7822 for posting the Con Sordino Strings walkthrough here.
> 
> We were just about to post it, but you beat us to it!



You guys did an AMAZING job with this library. I’m blown away by how beautiful it sounds. Also thank you for making this comprehensive walkthrough. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 30, 2022)

Those portatos are luscious! Wonderful sounding library, will definitely be picking these up. Not sure about the arpeggios though.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 30, 2022)

Couldn’t resist, already had Special Bows I & II, completed my Berlin Strings bundle.
You win @OrchestralTools 😎🙏


----------



## Loerpert (May 30, 2022)

How are the legato's for this library? Are they on par with Appassionats / CSS / Vista? Can't really properly make it up from the available video's yet.


----------



## Jose7822 (May 30, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> How are the legato's for this library? Are they on par with Appassionats / CSS / Vista? Can't really properly make it up from the available video's yet.



This is a product announcement thread, so we’re technically not allowed to discuss other products here. I’d be better to create a thread in the Sample Talk forum to ask this question. Sorry about that. Just letting you know in case you didn’t.


----------



## artomatic (May 30, 2022)

Pleasantly surprised how good this con sords library sounds!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 30, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Big thanks to @Jose7822 for posting the Con Sordino Strings walkthrough here.
> 
> We were just about to post it, but you beat us to it!


Thanksss definitely a buy!


----------



## Loerpert (May 30, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> This is a product announcement thread, so we’re technically not allowed to discuss other products here. I’d be better to create a thread in the Sample Talk forum to ask this question. Sorry about that. Just letting you know in case you didn’t.


Thanks for the headsup  Too bad


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## matthieuL (Jun 3, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> Tried this, but I still have near infinite download times. I only got Violins I of BSS update since its release, and I was at the half of Violins II when it froze and had to relaunch SINE (which restarted the download from the beginning).
> A frustrating thing is that I can't abort downloads in the queue : clicking the cross of an item does nothing. I did the mistake to add many things in the queue (SFX update, Con sordino) so my SINE is stuck until it downloads all, maybe few weeks at the current speed...


( Just to update this problem :
Actually download times came back to normal for me around 1 day after that, and I was able to download all my download queue in 2 days (I have a relatively low bandwidth).
I had emailed the OT support and, as always in my experience, they answered quickly (the day after) and kindly : they advised me to delete the file Library.json from the SINE Player Data Folder, in order to reset all the download queue. It resets the library information too, so we have then to restore our collection by clicking on the "+Add collection" button in the Library Tab. I didn't try, as in the mean time my download times were normal again. )


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 3, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> It’s not a walkthrough video, but it does show a slice of what each String library sounds like in isolation.



This is so helpful!
Thank you very much!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 3, 2022)

Just a quick question in between:
Do the three libraries (Con Sordino Str., Berlin Str., Berlin Symphonic Str.) have ensemble patches?

Or, if these libraries do not have ensemble patches, are the patches programmed in such a way that the sounds can be overlaid within the original instruments zones (Vln, Vla, Cel, Bss) to have a result similar to an ensemble patch?

Thanks in advance for an answer.


----------



## Germain B (Jun 3, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Do the three libraries (Con Sordino Str., Berlin Str., Berlin Symphonic Str.) have ensemble patches?


Only Berlin Strings has one with limited articulations (Sustains, Sustains soft, Spiccato, Pizzicato).

But it's quite easy to make your own ensemble patch.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 3, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Only Berlin Strings has one with limited articulations (Sustains, Sustains soft, Spiccato, Pizzicato).
> 
> But it's quite easy to make your own ensemble patch.


Ah! Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 3, 2022)

There’s an update available for Violins I & II. Not sure what they fixed, but thought I’d let you guys know.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 3, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> There’s an update available for Violins I & II. Not sure what they fixed, but thought I’d let you guys know.


Good catch! The updates appear to be cumulative; the bass updates are from before if I recall.






Berlin Con Sordino Strings - Collection Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Hotfixes (these updates will be shown in MyLicenses if your version needs them - if no updates are shown, you have the current version). - Violins I and II: Imp




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 9, 2022)

For those that have it, if you had to pick one section, which one? Violins I, Violins II, Violas, Celli or Basses? I would like to get one and compare to VSL ones I have.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 9, 2022)

You can’t just get one, you have to catch ‘em all! 😜

In all seriousness though, the Violins I would probably be the one to get if you had to pick one. At least that’s what I would do.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 9, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> For those that have it, if you had to pick one section, which one? Violins I, Violins II, Violas, Celli or Basses? I would like to get one and compare to VSL ones I have.


I’ll pick Celli. 

All of them are superb! Worth getting them all.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 9, 2022)

Definitely basses, just to complicate things.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 9, 2022)

No. The violas are the best section from this collection and it’s not even close.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 9, 2022)

Well this forum loves them, can we get a Violins II? 

ok, ok.....I was considering Violins I or Celli. I do love the sound of these. And would complete the bundle next time it was on sale.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 10, 2022)

Best sampled string library, period.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

Hi @OrchestralTools ,

I just wanted to Thank You very much for developing this fantastic sounding library. 

I was using it today, and was totally impressed by the way it played, and sounded. You deserve an award of excellence for this library. It sounds amazing ! 

Cheers, 🍻
Muziksculp


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> I just wanted to Thank You very much for developing this fantastic sounding library.
> 
> ...


So can we hear your creation?

Haven’t really dived deeply into it yet myself.


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> I just wanted to Thank You very much for developing this fantastic sounding library.
> 
> ...


I didn't even realise you liked strong libraries 🤔


----------



## ridgero (Sep 25, 2022)

I love the slogan

"for just 999!"


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> I just wanted to Thank You very much for developing this fantastic sounding library.
> 
> ...


This library is so beautiful to play, I totally agree. The default tree plus just a little bit of the leader and spot (more leader than spot) is total ear candy for playing, especially with the expressive vibrato. And some of those special articulations are really satisfying alongside other unique sounds in the catalog like the sounds in Ark 2 and Special Bows.

Worth note, these strings blend well with the original Berlin Strings and also Berlin Symphonic Strings. For people who don't like the way BS and BSS blend, it's not a bad bridge. Blending sordino sections in is already a very popular trick and makes strings sound great


----------



## Berdinskikh (Sep 25, 2022)

ridgero said:


> I love the slogan
> 
> "for just 999!"


Given its regular price tag (not to mention purchasing separately), it was really about being "just".

Also, I haven't found anywhere info about price point for this bundle for the owners of its parts (especially the Mains included with the Main Collections bundle), so are there any crossgrades possible?


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 25, 2022)

Berdinskikh said:


> Given its regular price tag (not to mention purchasing separately), it was really about being "just".
> 
> Also, I haven't found anywhere info about price point for this bundle for the owners of its parts (especially the Mains included with the Main Collections bundle), so are there any crossgrades possible?


Owners of parts of the bundle got really good discounts but I don't believe this sale is still active. The current bundle looks like 1499 and it should discount libraries you already have in SINE format at least, I'm not positive how Kontakt libraries would factor in


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 25, 2022)

I know it sounds silly to say "just $999" but if you really want everything in the bundle it's an insane. I just personally think they should have made a bundle without BSS and FC for a bit less - basically Berlin Strings complete. But nothing covers the breadth of the actual bundle or my hypothetical one. A 2k Macbook Pro selling for 999 would merit the same wording I think... these libraries are a big investment but you're really covered with that bundle.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> I just wanted to Thank You very much for developing this fantastic sounding library.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the lovely feedback! 

Best,
OT


----------



## Vik (Sep 26, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> I know it sounds silly to say "just $999" but if you really want everything in the bundle it's an insane. I just personally think they should have made a bundle without BSS and FC for a bit less


Yeah, 999 was for BCSS and 6 other Berlin Strings libraries. That's 166/library.

Personally, I'd prefer something a la 8dios 'make your own bundle' over the 'if you have anough cash at hand this week/month, you'll get a brilliant discount'-thing, because it often ends up _not_ giving discounts to those would'd need them the most.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 26, 2022)

Vik said:


> Yeah, 999 was for BCSS and 6 other Berlin Strings libraries. That's 166/library.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer something a la 8dios 'make your own bundle' over the 'if you have anough cash at hand this week/month, you'll get a brilliant discount'-thing, because it often ends up _not_ giving discounts to those would'd need them the most.


The reason I like the way the bundle works is because I ended up with two libraries I never would've bought (String SFX and First Chairs) but really like having. Meaning, I would've wanted to buy them but not for their full price, not even for half off. With the bundle, I got both of those, plus Con Sordino which is the one I actually wanted, for just the price of Con Sordino, so it helps some people in some ways but not necessarily everyone


----------



## Vik (Sep 26, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> The reason I like the way the bundle works is because I ended up with two libraries I never would've bought (String SFX and First Chairs) but really like having. Meaning, I would've wanted to buy them but not for their full price, not even for half off. With the bundle, I got both of those, plus Con Sordino which is the one I actually wanted, for just the price of Con Sordino, so it helps some people in some ways but not necessarily everyone


I have no problems understanding that of course – I also could get a good price on the bundle, I just couldn't afford it while the bundle discount was active. But in order to not make this into another discussion in the direction of what happens in the thread about overpriced sample libraries, I'll just say that I dislike all solutions which are non-beneficial for those with low budgets (or with low budgets in the relevant periods). As always, it's those who have enough (or loads of) cash who benefits most from the 'buy a lot from us and we'll give you an extra discount'-offerings.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 26, 2022)

Vik said:


> I have no problems understanding that of course – I also could get a good price on the bundle, I just couldn't afford it while the bundle discount was active. But in order to not make this into another discussion in the direction of what happens in the thread about overpriced sample libraries, I'll just say that I dislike all solutions which are non-beneficial for those with low budgets (or with low budgets in the relevant periods). As always, it's those who have enough (or loads of) cash who benefits most from the buy a lot from us and we'll give you an extra discount' offer.


I agree. Especially when I was just getting started, smaller packages that I could build into bigger things really helped me get going


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi,

I just noticed that I had an Update for Berlin Con Sordino Strings., and another one for Berlin Perc.

The Berlin Con Sordino Update added : Violas Specials (I need to check what these are all about).

The Berlin Perc. Update added : Berlin Perc. Celesta. It didn't exist before, so a nice addition to the Berlin Perc. library.

Thank You @OrchestralTools for keeping your SINE libraries updated. 

Oh.. and I just finished downloading DRONES


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed that I had an Update for Berlin Con Sordino Strings., and another one for Berlin Perc.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Not for my BCSS - is it an older one?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The Berlin Perc. Update added : Berlin Perc. Celesta. It didn't exist before, so a nice addition to the Berlin Perc. library.


Not sure about the SINE version, but the Kontakt version of Berlin Perc has always had celesta.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 18, 2022)

I think that these updates came out in August.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

These are old updates from a few weeks ago (August? Damn I didn’t think it was that long ago). I guess he just noticed them 😝


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 18, 2022)

Yeah, those are pretty old updates and Berlin Perc already had the celeste. Probably just some adjustments made to it.


----------



## Spid (Nov 18, 2022)

Celeste was already in Berlin Perc (not sure for how long, but it's already in my template too), but I got an update message for BCSS today, while I checked last night to install MA0 and there was nothing for BCSS. So I guess it's new.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

Sean Robin said:


> @OrchestralTools please offer the Berlin Strings Bundle (all 7) again.


The bundle never went anywhere:








Berlin Strings


Berlin Strings includes 7 distinctive orchestral strings collections from our flagship series. You get a complete range of playing styles and section sizes, as well as detailed solo instruments and unique playable effects. The level of detail is immense, with more than 550 articulations. Perhaps...




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

Spid said:


> Celeste was already in Berlin Perc (not sure for how long, but it's already in my template too), but I got an update message for BCSS today, while I checked last night to install MA0 and there was nothing for BCSS. So I guess it's new.



Actually, it’s not new. It’s from around August, as was mentioned earlier. Same for the Berlin Percussion Celesta update. I went to check again just now and didn’t see anything for BCSS. You guys must’ve just missed it when it was first posted.

Sorry for being pedantic. I’m just clarifying for others who may be wondering why they don’t see an BCSS update in SINE.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yeah, those are pretty old updates and Berlin Perc already had the celeste. Probably just some adjustments made to it.


Yeh been in my template too for ages


----------



## Spid (Nov 19, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Actually, it’s not new. It’s from around August, as was mentioned earlier. Same for the Berlin Percussion Celesta update. I went to check again just now and didn’t see anything for BCSS. You guys must’ve just missed it when it was first posted.
> 
> Sorry for being pedantic. I’m just clarifying for others who may be wondering why they don’t see an BCSS update in SINE.


I swear to god that I checked the day before and I had no news at all, since I went to My License to check for all updates, including the MA0. And the day after, I had the BCSS update to tell me to add the “Violas Special”. Also, I’m pretty sure, I did install BCSS end of August (maybe even early September), since I didn’t have it yet at the time, so I would have installed EVERYTHING at once.

And yet, in the other hand, when I check my Template, there was already the “Violas Special” track, so I definitely added before I got the update. So clearly, there’s something that doesn’t add up here… Maybe it was just an update of the Violas Special, but not an add-on. That’s the only thing that would make sense here…

I wish I would have taken screenshot to show what I mean…. Maybe it was just errors with files, depending to which server you’re download it from (Europe, US, etc…). At this point, who knows?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 19, 2022)

Spid said:


> I swear to god that I checked the day before and I had no news at all, since I went to My License to check for all updates, including the MA0. And the day after, I had the BCSS update to tell me to add the “Violas Special”. Also, I’m pretty sure, I did install BCSS end of August (maybe even early September), since I didn’t have it yet at the time, so I would have installed EVERYTHING at once.
> 
> And yet, in the other hand, when I check my Template, there was already the “Violas Special” track, so I definitely added before I got the update. So clearly, there’s something that doesn’t add up here… Maybe it was just an update of the Violas Special, but not an add-on. That’s the only thing that would make sense here…
> 
> I wish I would have taken screenshot to show what I mean…. Maybe it was just errors with files, depending to which server you’re download it from (Europe, US, etc…). At this point, who knows?



Are you sure it wasn’t the Bass Specials that was updated? These are the only BCSS updates notes found on the OT site:






Berlin Con Sordino Strings - Collection Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Hotfixes (these updates will be shown in MyLicenses if your version needs them - if no updates are shown, you have the current version). - Violins I and II: Imp




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





Also, I checked SINE this morning, yet again, and I still don’t see any updates for BCSS. Last time I updated that library was early August.

Anyway, I’m not saying that you’re lying. I’m just curious about what’s going on here.


----------



## Spid (Nov 19, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t the Bass Specials that was updated? These are the only BCSS updates notes found on the OT site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that you're lying either... I just don't understand what happens. Because I'm 100% sure to what I've seen yesterday and the day before (there's no BCSS update when I did download the MA0, but then there was an update for the Violas Special in BCSS the day after). And yet, my Template that was done before already had the Violas Special track ready for usage, and I don't see any news on any OT page, etc... so it just doesn't compute. 

As said, I regret I didn't took screenshot at the time to prove what I'm saying. I just know I'm not completely senile (yet?) and I've seen it... I just didn't pay attention, I just pressed update, let it download and install and done. Since I do install absolutely everything from OT... including free stuff. I generally don't pay much attention. Just like I did a bunch of update for UVI stuff and UJAM. I generally open the installer app, and press update everywhere I need to, just to stay up to date.

So in the end, I'm just confused about it. So maybe there's an update of the files... maybe not. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Germain B (Nov 19, 2022)

Violas Special was there at the first release. An update doesn't mean the instrument is a new one (I also saw this confusion about the Celesta's update in Berlin Percs).
I did noticed an update for the Violas yesterday (or was it the day before ?) but I have no clue when it was released as I haven't open the My Licenses tab in Sine for a long time.
It seems to be quite an old update (this summer).
But I, too, am confused.


----------



## Spid (Nov 19, 2022)

Germain B said:


> I did noticed an update for the Violas yesterday (or was it the day before ?) but I have no clue when it was released as I haven't open the My Licenses tab in Sine for a long time.


Yeah, the only reason I know it was not there, it's because I did open it just the night before because of the announcement of MA0 and it was ready for download. So I did open the tab and scroll all the way to download it. I would have seen the yellow "update" marks if it was there... like I saw the next morning. That's why I'm confused. And I swear to god, I didn't forget to take my meds


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2022)

I wonder when this bundle will be back at 999 again…come on OT, it’s Christmas!


----------



## LATABOM (Dec 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I wonder when this bundle will be back at 999 again…come on OT, it’s Christmas!


OT generally only puts things on sale at release, or when they create new bundles. So, until they make a new bundle with these or do a major update, you likely wont see them on sale, ever. Unless they change their policies.


----------



## SongNguyen (Dec 25, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> OT generally only puts things on sale at release, or when they create new bundles. So, until they make a new bundle with these or do a major update, you likely wont see them on sale, ever. Unless they change their policies.


As I rememder, last summer, Tom Holkenborg bundle was on sale without anything new or update.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2022)

I don't think there's any hard-and-fast rule like LATABOM is saying.

They tend to do sales when things are introduced, when they're ported to SINE, when they're bundled.

But also there's NI sales, and SINE Singles, and they used to do something called "Completion Sales". And often something around the holidays.

They do sales when they want to do sales.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm guessing sales are mostly about cash flow, and OT should be flush with cash after the MA deal at BF. Plus they just added Salu. No Xmas sale is a bummer, but I suspected as much. I've followed OT for a long time, and my experience has been that you'd better jump when something is on sale because it won't happen again any time soon. I think the next big sale we will see will probably be a complete orchestra package when everything is finally ported to Sine.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 25, 2022)

That’s what I’ve noticed too. With OT, you just have to jump on it unless you don’t mind waiting (which might be a while).


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

Yup. Glad I jumped on the Berlin Strings bundle when I did. Amazing stuff.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2022)

Seems like a strange strategy for OT. Sales can significantly boost revenues (see Mike’s posts on his experiences) and bring in new customers, which allows you to upsell them on an on-going basis with new libraries.


----------



## LATABOM (Dec 25, 2022)

SongNguyen said:


> As I rememder, last summer, Tom Holkenborg bundle was on sale without anything new or update.


They were bundled for the first time?


----------



## SongNguyen (Dec 26, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> They were bundled for the first time?


No, the bundle is already there before.


----------



## LATABOM (Dec 26, 2022)

SongNguyen said:


> No, the bundle is already there before.


No, just checked site history. Prior to last summer, there was no bundle. Last summer, they changed the name of both products from "Junkie XL" branding, and created the discounted bundle. Junkie XL brass came out in the summer of '21 and had a launch discount, and was not bundled with the percussion until summer of 22 with the rebrand.

This is all very on-brand for OT: 

Launch new Product : discount
Convert to Sine : discount
Make new Bundle : discount
Christmas : $25 off single library
Education discount : 40% off year round.

Last summer they did sine singles. We'll see if that ever comes back.

Otherwise, NI discounted the Kontakt versions of their libraries a couple times, but not the up to date Sine versions, and I'm pretty sure paying for the crossgrade ended up pushing the price close to the existing not-on-sale prices.

So far, no repeat sales since I've been buying OT products (since 2014). If you want it on sale, wait for some new bundle or rerelease (we're talking a 10-15 year wait on average), buy it at launch, or enroll in a school for music.


----------



## SongNguyen (Dec 26, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> No, just checked site history. Prior to last summer, there was no bundle. Last summer, they changed the name of both products from "Junkie XL" branding, and created the discounted bundle. Junkie XL brass came out in the summer of '21 and had a launch discount, and was not bundled with the percussion until summer of 22 with the rebrand.
> 
> This is all very on-brand for OT:
> 
> ...


- Here is some information about the bundle: https://www.samplelibraryreview.com...-between-tom-holkenborg-and-orchestral-tools/

- The bundle was created in 2021, available for €699 (intro price)


----------



## LATABOM (Dec 26, 2022)

SongNguyen said:


> - Here is some information about the bundle: https://www.samplelibraryreview.com...-between-tom-holkenborg-and-orchestral-tools/
> 
> - The bundle was created in 2021, available for €699 (intro price)


Just saw that. The summer 2022 sale came in conjunction with a major update to the library. Totally reworked the legatos and fixed the mostly broken loops.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I'm guessing sales are mostly about cash flow, and OT should be flush with cash after the MA deal at BF. Plus they just added Salu. No Xmas sale is a bummer, but I suspected as much. I've followed OT for a long time, and my experience has been that you'd better jump when something is on sale because it won't happen again any time soon. I think the next big sale we will see will probably be a complete orchestra package when everything is finally ported to Sine.


Yes, you can wait years for a sale to come around, especially if you are hoping for something that is not from the Arks or the Berlin series.


----------

